# Güzel vs. güzelmiş



## Zuccherro

Merhaba!

What exactly is the difference between the two forms?
They both mean "this is beautiful"
But as far as I know, the -miş at the end is for actions past tense, that I did not witness ...
Though Turkish people seem to use them alternatively
They say güzel and güzelmiş for the things that they see and like


----------



## FlyingBird

Güzel=beautiful
Bu güzel(dir)=this is beautiful


not sure what 'güzel*miş*' mean


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> What exactly is the difference between the two forms?
> They both mean "this is beautiful"
> But as far as I know, the -miş at the end is for actions past tense, that I did not witness ...
> Though Turkish people seem to use them alternatively
> They say güzel and güzelmiş for the things that they see and like



Güzel

-Yeni kıyafetimi nasıl buldun?
-Güzel.(adjective)

- Akşama doğru çıkacağız.
-Güzeeel.(adverbe, meaning "Good")

Güzelmiş

Two men meet for the fırst time a lady that they didn't expect to be beautiful, when seeing her, one whispers, with blinking, to the other one: Güzelmiş yaaa?

As you can guess "Güzelmiş" is used rather in the meaning of "Hey, she *was/has been* pretty (and we didn't know)" and not only for people but for objects too.


----------



## ancalimon

Another example:

A man is telling his friend how good Spanish food tastes and takes him to a Spanish Restaurant for him to try some Spanish food. After his friend tastes he food he says "gerçekten de dediğin gibi güzelmiş" (it really is very nice just like you said).


----------



## Zuccherro

This means that güzelmiş is for situations when something turns out more good or nice than we anticipated is that right ?
Like saying I was not expecting it to be so good, but it turned out really nice
Bu Kadar güzel beklemedim ama güzelmiş çıktı
Is this right?


----------



## murattug

Zuccherro said:


> This means that güzelmiş is for situations when something turns out more good or nice than we anticipated is that right ?
> Like saying I was not expecting it to be so good, but it turned out really nice
> Bu Kadar güzel beklemedim ama güzelmiş çıktı
> Is this right?


Yes, you are right. "Bu kadar güzel *olmasını* beklemezdim ama *güzel* çıktı."


----------



## Zuccherro

Tamam anlattiğiniz için teşekkürler arkadaşlar


----------



## Gemmenita

Rica ederiz arkadaşımız.


----------

